# Hitching to Portland, travel buddy



## Patricius (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi guys, I'll be hitchhiking from central Washington Methow Valley to Portland this weekend , if there is anyone in the area with similar plans let me know, we can join forces.


----------



## Kasp (Jul 16, 2014)

Good luck finding a road dog man. Me and my buddy are actually hitchhiking to Portland as well but coming up from Berkeley, CA. Maybe we will see you around. Take care.


----------



## Mongo (Jul 17, 2014)

about to be in Portland myself in the next couple of days if any of you want to meet up.


----------

